# Basil, Uma & Munchkin



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Just some more of my lovely meecers. :mrgreen:

*Fantasias Basil (Mini-Alwyn)*
Born: 05.09.12 | Weight: 51g




























*LUX Uma*
Born: 13.08.12 | Weight: 37g




























*Au Naturel Munchkin*
Born: 08.08.12 | Weight: 25g


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

luv Uma


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww!

Love Uma!!!


----------

